# Weathering The Storm While Helping Others



## tx smoker (Mar 21, 2020)

Just got back from walking the puppy and had some thoughts while I was out there in the cold and rain by myself. Came home and read a post by my good friend Steve 

 Steve H
  and he commented on the exact things that ran through my mind while out with the puppy. First a little history. I grew up in the construction industry. My father was a contractor from the time I was 6. For those not familiar with life in construction, it's always hit or miss, feast or famine. Half of our basement was floor to ceiling shelves and chest freezers. My mom was in a food co op. She and the other ladies in the area would buy directly from a distributor and buy in bulk. The only caveat was that they had to order full cases of stuff. Often as not the ladies would take a few cans each until the full case was allocated for and order it. Food was delivered once a month at the local fire department. Everything was divided out per what each person ordered and we'd take it all home. Those shelves and freezers stayed full at all times when things were good so we didn't do without when things went south. That preparedness is something I grew up with and it's stuck with me my entire life. Any of you that have had the misfortune of reading something I've posted know that I tend to keep well stocked with meats, a lot of which are homemade. Tracy always keeps us stocked with other essentials. When this melee hit, we didn't have to do anything to be prepared for it....we already were. I got a call from my sales manager at Certified Piedmontese Beef last Monday letting me know that people were hitting the online food sources hard. They stood a chance of running very low on inventory and if there was something I might need, I should consider ordering it before things get terminal. Talked to Tracy and we decided to place a considerable order. This was noted in a different thread yesterday but thought I should clarify a bit and expand a tad on what Steve mentioned. We are in good shape but some other folks may not be in quite as good a position and if things continue to get worse, we wanted to be in a position to help. Some of this has already been posted but here's what we did in order to ensure that nobody goes hungry on our guard. This was the order that showed up yesterday.

A bunch of steaks, some ground beef, and two 103 sub primal rib sections.







The two 103 sub primal rib sections will be treated differently. One will get cut into tomahawk rib eyes and the other will be trimmed and set up to be a full prime rib. Here is a pic of the freezer in the garage. All of the boxed stuff that was just delivered is here but the two 103 rib sections are not  











On the door is some of the homemade sausages and cured meats. The rest are in the other three freezers inside, as well as 6 or 8 more boxes of CPB, things like tenderloin patties, all beef hot dogs, more ground beef, etc.

Here is the pic that's most relevant to this thread






Those four large boxes are specially made shipping coolers that CPB uses to deliver their frozen meats in. They pack the stuff and add reusable frozen ice blocks, which I've also been saving. All of this is has been saved in order to help somebody who may not be in a position to get what they need to sustain. I know there's no way we can save the whole world, but if somebody...anybody we know needs food, we can ensure they don't go without. I can pack the stuff up, add ice blocks, and ship 2-day air to ensure the meat arrives safely. It's not a huge gesture but blessedly we are in a position that we can be prepared, for ourselves and for others if the need arises. I just thought I should take a minute and explain the rationale behind our large purchase in hopes that folks don't think I'm being part of the supply problem by "hoarding". This isn't about us, it's about helping other people if need be. In all honesty, we will be having a friend drop by at some point today who is in need of help. She's a server at my little pub, which closed down a few days ago. She has no money and no food. That will all be changing for her later. I've known her for a long time and she's just a wonderful person.There's no way that lady is going to do without...not if there is anything we can do about it.

Thanks to all for understanding,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

A wonderful gesture Robert, good karma! We've only got one freezer but it's always packed, glad I scored three whole primes at Xmas. Making our own sausage, burgers, and bacon really stretches the meat supply out also. RAY


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 21, 2020)

Dude thats an awesome offer from you and your family. I applaud you sir.


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Good post. We ALL can do something. Even if it's not scooping up all of the TP or ground beef when stores get it. Take some and leave some for others. We do need to look out for ourselves, but we also need to be aware of others and help when we can. Nothing is really insignificant. I'm a firm believer in things coming full circle, good and bad. Do something for someone....pay it foward


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 21, 2020)

That's what it's all about...helping others in need. At times it doesn't take much, sometimes just being courteous,  a smile, saying hi, or holding a door open for someone.  Our local news had s story about someone that started a Facebook page near Sioux City,  Iowa,  just so local restaurants could post their take out menus, hours of operation,  etc. I don't have Facebook but allowing anyone to view it. The appreciation was overwhelming,  small businesses and local "mom and pop" places are hurting now also. The local support was awesome to see.

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 21, 2020)

Great gesture buddy!

*GREAT BIG LIKE!*

John


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2020)

Nicely done Robert. You again  have shown the type of person you are. Considerate and helpful.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 21, 2020)

That's great, now take all the stuff off the tops or sides of the freezer, make sure they are not connected a gfi circuit, trust me it may have never have tripped before but its going to. Most of the freezers don't have coils and fans for the condenser, they run the hot gas loop thru the cabinet, just put your hand on the left side some time when its running and you will see where they are. also a drain gets stopped up will reduce air flow and reduce cooling .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 21, 2020)

You are a gentleman and a scholar, tx.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2020)

tx smoker
  Quote,
"I know there's no way we can save the whole world, but if somebody...anybody we know needs food, we can ensure they don't go without.

She's a server at my little pub, which closed down a few days ago. She has no money and no food. That will all be changing for her later. I've known her for a long time and she's just a wonderful person.There's no way that lady is going to do without...not if there is anything we can do about it."

You've brought a tear to my eye!  It's people like you and your wife who restore my faith in the human race!

God Bless You My Friend!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2020)

I consider myself Fortunate to know a person such as yourself Robert. If just a small percentage of people were as considerate and generous as you, there would be little hunger, little poverty and the world would be a better place! Thank you...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 21, 2020)

Damn right Robert. you are very humble.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2020)

You've humbled me TX. There are a lot of retired/widowed single women in our neighborhood who are good friends, though they don't visit like they used to of course. The next time I get out for things, I need to get in touch to see if they need anything.....
Dan


----------



## Mmbigg (Mar 21, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> You've humbled me TX. There are a lot of retired/widowed single women in our neighborhood who are good friends, though they don't visit like they used to of course. The next time I get out for things, I need to get in touch to see if they need anything.....
> Dan


----------



## Mmbigg (Mar 21, 2020)

That’s a good read.  That prime rib looks really good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2020)

An absolute awesome gesture from two top notch folks.  Robert, I consider it an honor getting to know a bit about you and Tracy the last little while...  Two very unselfish folks that like helping others!


----------



## adam15 (Mar 21, 2020)

The world needs more people like you and your wife Robert!  Always thinking of others...


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2020)

Congrats to you Robert for your generosity.
I have also told family and friends that if they should run into a bind for meat, that I have them covered.

Robert, do you have freezer alarms hooked up, or do you check them on a regular basis? I have alarms on 2 of the 3 freezers. Going to order another, "just in case".

This is the one I use.  Moderators , please remove if inappropriate.








						Fridge/Freezer Thermometer  (RT801)
					

Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




					www.thermoworks.com


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2020)

I saw those awhile ago. But didn't get them because I didn't like the idea of the wire getting pinched in the door gaskets. I have a wireless one on the freezer in the garage.  It is like this one.








						Wireless Digital Refrigerator Freezer Thermometer Alarm High Low Temperature US  | eBay
					

Press "℃/℉" key for switching Fahrenheit or Celsius. Includes 24 hours Min and Max temperature records and you can easily monitor the temperature change of your refrigerator and provide double protection to your food safety.



					www.ebay.com
				




I've had it for about 5 years now. The range isn't strong enough to have the receiver in the house. But the alarm can be heard from the back door. I just ordered this for the freezer I have coming.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 22, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Congrats to you Robert for your generosity.
> I have also told family and friends that if they should run into a bind for meat, that I have them covered.


Nice Winterrider! I too have the same agreement with our family and friends.

John


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I've had it for about 5 years now. The range isn't strong enough to have the receiver in the house. But the alarm can be heard from the back door. I just ordered this for the freezer I have coming.


Steve, I had one very similar to that. Was trying to monitor freezer in basement and one in the garage and mounted receiver in stairwell. Kept getting false alarms because of lack of range so just put in basement. Dropped when changing batteries and  cracked casing. Wouldn't work afterwards. They are loud enough to hear from garage or basement though.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

Good job Robert!
You are definitely the man!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 23, 2020)

UGH!! I've managed to fall WAY behind following up with people in this thread. Please accept my apologies. I've been absolutely blown away with the outpouring I've gotten though. So many positive things said and so many people stepping up to help others. It literally brought a tear to my eye as it did one of the people who responded. We are but a very small sub-culture in this forum but I guarantee there is a MUCH higher proportion of generous and giving people in SMF than you'll find in any other group. To each and all who have taken the time to respond, from the bottom of my heart, thank you!! I wish I had the time to reply individually but at present, just do not so please accept this blanket token of my appreciation for all the wonderful things that have been shared in this thread.

Wishing you all the very best,
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 24, 2020)

Cant believe I missed this post. Awesome gesture and post Robert! Getting to know you over the past year I wouldn't imagine anything less from you and Tracy!


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2020)

Hats off and a thumbs up Robert    That's the Texas way (Really all good peoples way)
Our Whole neighborhood is helping each other and others

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 3, 2020)

Classy Robert, real classy!!
A fellow I know has a wife and 2 kids to feed.  He was running short of meat and I had just butchered a 300 pound pig, so I stocked his freezer up.  He called me the other day to let me know that that fresh veggies could get scarce, so any time I was running low , I just need to give him a shout.  He always plants a huge garden, so he'll have lots of everything.
You gotta look after others these days.
I believe in the Law of Triple Return.  Anything you do--good or evil--is always returned to you three times.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2020)

Robert, great read my friend. Very nice of you. 

I've been there.... lived in my car for 6 months in college and I was rolling-pennies-for-gas-broke. I don't share that looking for sympathy, only to say that I know where you are coming from. I also keep everything fully stocked around the house. Have 4 freezers full of meats and wild game, and shelves in the pantry stocked with staples. And I too have been calling around asking the elderly I know if they need anything. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 3, 2020)

WOW, I missed this one Robert.

Really nice thing you are doing there brother!

John


----------

